

Email Is Not Dead, I Don’t Care What Mark Zuckerberg Says - jmarbach
http://blog.glider.io/post/17616390205/email-is-not-dead-i-dont-care-what-mark-zuckerberg

======
untog
TL;DR: E-mail software company says that e-mail is not dead.

I don't think Zuckerberg really thought he was going to replace e-mail- it's
just one of those quotable lines you say so that people remember your new
shiny thing. That said, plenty of people _do_ use Facebook messages in places
e-mail would traditionally be used.

I can see why- no spam, every message is from an individual and not a
notification service... it's not right in all situations, but it does have
advantages. In fact, the existence of Glider ( _"Glider makes modern email
more enjoyable and productive by automatically sorting your messages"_ )
suggests that there are real problems with e-mail today.

~~~
jmarbach
Right on, Zuckerberg is designing his informal messaging service to reduce
cognitive overload that once made email a pain. Glider recognizes that email
is not going away and cognitive task switching remains a problem for the more
formal messages we now send/receive in our inbox.

